# Sears suburban



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just got some Sears suburban parts from a buddy, included pretty much everything except the frame and body panels, went to look for the serial number and model on the cowl but the only thing there was the rivet holes with no tag or rivers, it has all the signs of a tecumseh but I never have owned Sears suburban parts til now, just wondering if anybody might be able to help me with what make/company it is or what h.p. It is it's slightly bigger than my 10hp tecumseh on my John Deere, the cowl on the sears suburban reads "craftsman cast iron extra long life timken bearings equipped"
Thanks 
Jake


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeS96 said:


> Just got some Sears suburban parts from a buddy, included pretty much everything except the frame and body panels, went to look for the serial number and model on the cowl but the only thing there was the rivet holes with no tag or rivers, it has all the signs of a tecumseh but I never have owned Sears suburban parts til now, just wondering if anybody might be able to help me with what make/company it is or what h.p. It is it's slightly bigger than my 10hp tecumseh on my John Deere, the cowl on the sears suburban reads "craftsman cast iron extra long life timken bearings equipped"
> Thanks
> Jake


 Can you post some pics of the cowl? I have a Porter Cable Mk I Suburban.
It's from late 50's thru 61. Not sure of the year built, but know when it was purchased.
I looked at the mid 60's Sears pics on line and they looked a lot like the same vintage Porter Cable. The frame was very similar too.
The hood is missing from mine. It was the one with rounded corners. The newer ones are squared off.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f17/burried-treasures-28882/

This is some pics and discussion on the one I found. (Yea, I'm gonna save it.)
It's not the original engine. It failed so he put this Briggs on.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome. It's a Tecumseh. Most likely a 12 horse... What color is the tractors frame and hood?


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

Frame was yellow and hood was white and I just want to say thank to you guys that replied back I have an update, I did some searching during my classes today and found that the Sears suburbans from the early 60's through the early 70's all had the 12hp tecumseh, tractordata.com is where I found the info and that site has been helpful for me in the past thanks again


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Is there a 143.xxxxxx number on the engine?
143 is the prefix used for Tecumseh built "Craftsman" engines.
IF so, post the number. There are cross reference charts that might be able to identify it more thoroughly. Sometimes down to the "spec" number.


----------

